# Help! My 2003 Maxima's BOSE CD Player broke today!



## g3632575 (Nov 9, 2005)

My car has been parking in the garage and this morning, the CD Player just stopped playing, all 6 CDs wouldn't play and it just kicked out a message: "*CD ERR F3*" But the rest of the stereo still works: AM, FM, CD Eject and CD load...

I called the dealer and they told me it's out of warranty already and unfortunately I am only 2000 miles over the warranty. And of course they were reluctant to give out more information... It sucks and I am really upset... It is still considered a new car and this kind of crap is already happening... I thought BOSE is the best stereo of all and I guess I am wrong...


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Bose = garbage, especially in car audio oem set ups. This is a common problem and not only will the cd deck need to be replaced, but also the speakers, any amps and some of the wiring. Thank Bose for building a system that doesn't work or work with anything in the aftermarket.


----------



## g3632575 (Nov 9, 2005)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Bose = garbage, especially in car audio oem set ups. This is a common problem and not only will the cd deck need to be replaced, but also the speakers, any amps and some of the wiring. Thank Bose for building a system that doesn't work or work with anything in the aftermarket.



Thank you and this is really uplifting! I might as well kill myself.. : (

Anyone else has any suggestion as to what would be the best approach next(economy wise):
for example:
(a) have it repaired
(b) get another cd player
(c) kill myself
(d).....


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Kill Yourself!!!, uh' I mean (huhuh'),... get an aftermarket system. They sound so much better. Bose is one of the best FACTORY systems. But any decent aftermarket system will be better than factory. Plus you prolly' wont pay much more for aftermarket. Because dealership prices are so high. I say all of this thinking you wouldnt do the work yourself.


----------



## g3632575 (Nov 9, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> Kill Yourself!!!, uh' I mean (huhuh'),... get an aftermarket system. They sound so much better. Bose is one of the best FACTORY systems. But any decent aftermarket system will be better than factory. Plus you prolly' wont pay much more for aftermarket. Because dealership prices are so high. I say all of this thinking you wouldnt do the work yourself.


Thank you! Can you or someone recommend a brand that sounds better and cost much less? And how much are we talking about here?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

depends what kinda music you listen to?

whats your budget?


----------



## g3632575 (Nov 9, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> depends what kinda music you listen to?
> 
> whats your budget?


I like smooth jazz and my budget is no more than 300. Of course the lower the better. Is it even possible considering I heard that all the BOSE speakers need to be replaced as well? : (


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I'm super happy with my system:
Blaupunkt hollywood cassete/radio HU w/changer controls = $50
Blaupunkt 6 disc DIN in dash changer = $100
Kenwood 280w 4 channel amp = $50
Wiring/tools/cables = $40
Blaupunkt component speakers for doors + custom knee high tweet mount = $200 (sail mount is a bad location acoustically unless you move your mids there too).
Blaupunkt coaxials for rear deck = $50.
No sub.
Labor is all me except the door mount of the front speakers.
Crisp crisp sound. I would have preferred a pio premier amp but budget is budget.

Seth


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I have never heard that you couldnt use factory Bose speakers with an after market unit. I dunno' why you couldnt, unless the ohm ratings is way off or something. I assume you dont plan on doing the work yourself. And with a budget of $300 this my be a little difficult. Here are my two suggestions. You can try and bargan shop for a CD player on Ebay (buy new ones only), and have an audio place install it for you (call audio place first for pricing). Or you can go to an audio place to get the head unit and get it installed as a package deal. Some places will offer free installation if you buy from them, or will give a low installation price. Places like Circuit City, or Best Buy are more likely to give you a deal. Custom audio places can be pricey, but if you buy the unit from the internet, you may find a deal for installation from one of these places. Just call around another words. But as for brands. Most any well known brands will due
AudioBahn
Sony
Pioneer
Kenwood
Rockford Fosgate
Kicker
& more...
I just looked a circuit city on the internet, and they have a deal for free installation if you buy the CDPlayer from their website. Just might want to contact your local store for details. You may have to buy a dash kit, that is something needed that you will probably be charged for, for installation. Who ever installs it will just tack on the charge for it.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Bose typically amps their speakers at the speaker with an integrated amp. This impedances are usually incompatible with anything else, thats why you can not mix and match components. Bose sucks first and foremost for reliability... just do a search for "bose err" and see how many hits you get. 

I would do an aftermarket system. I don't think $300 will make it though, a quality system is usually $1,000 starting. For something to get you by with, find the cheapest new cd deck you can (might find one as low as $100), then do some speakers with the rest. Can you install it yourself? That will save some ching. If this route is too expensive for you, I guess you can spend $300 on a new Bose oem deck (could be wrong on the price). That should
get you back to stock, but personally I would try hard to change that unreliable shit out, instead of sinking money into it.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Bose typically amps their speakers at the speaker with an integrated amp. This impedances are usually incompatible with anything else, thats why you can not mix and match components. Bose sucks first and foremost for reliability... just do a search for "bose err" and see how many hits you get.
> 
> I would do an aftermarket system. I don't think $300 will make it though, a quality system is usually $1,000 starting. For something to get you by with, find the cheapest new cd deck you can (might find one as low as $100), then do some speakers with the rest. Can you install it yourself? That will save some ching. If this route is too expensive for you, I guess you can spend $300 on a new Bose oem deck (could be wrong on the price). That should
> get you back to stock, but personally I would try hard to change that unreliable shit out, instead of sinking money into it.


you can get a decent system, nothing fancy for like 500-600 that doesn't include any amps ir subs, jsut a new HU and 4 new speakers

i have a kenwood excelon HU the KDC-X579 ($230) and 4 blaupunkt speakers, the low-end $50 a pair ($200) so in all before i put in my subs i had a decent $430 system it was ok for normal listening, it wasn't anything fancy at all, but it got me by


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

If you do your own work you can do it for $300 or a little less and get decent stuff. But what really makes it so expensive is the installation fee. I mean, CD player = $130 for a mid/high grade or you can get one for $75 for mid to low grade. And then get your 4 speakers for $150 for mid/high or $90 mid to low (internet prices of course). ect ect ect... 

Cadillac is another car in which installing after market stuff is difficult. It has a special wire harness to go from their amp (which is on the back seat in trunk) to the head unit. The speakers are compatible, but you have to rewire everything.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Bose is not garbage. Bose invests allots of money in the advertisement and promotions. The sound of most Bose systems is what’s now in audio world is colored or having a character. Another words, if you listening to an acoustic guitar, Aretha Franklin or Sex Pistols, it’ll all sound altered by the stereo and the speaker character. This is why I can’t stand Bose stereos and speakers (car stereo and home stereo). For that they do, they are also greatly overpriced. A good speaker/head unit combo will reproduce sound fair to the recording. I would suggest choosing a CD that you listened to most and know the sound of it very well and taking it with you to audio store. Compare the sound of different systems with the same sound beat. 
Bang for the buck, Pioneer is the best imo.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

snowcrash1984 said:


> Bose is not garbage. Bose invests allots of money in the advertisement and promotions. The sound of most Bose systems is what’s now in audio world is colored or having a character. Another words, if you listening to an acoustic guitar, Aretha Franklin or Sex Pistols, it’ll all sound altered by the stereo and the speaker character. This is why I can’t stand Bose stereos and speakers (car stereo and home stereo). For that they do, they are also greatly overpriced. A good speaker/head unit combo will reproduce sound fair to the recording. I would suggest choosing a CD that you listened to most and know the sound of it very well and taking it with you to audio store. Compare the sound of different systems with the same sound beat.
> Bang for the buck, Pioneer is the best imo.


Ummm... I think you just contradicted yourself. You say bose is not garbage, but then you say they are overpriced, add coloring to the music, and they spend huge amounts of money on advertising and marketing. Then you say that pioneer is better. I say that, coupled with their extreme unreliability in car audio, makes them crap. Go on a serious audio forum and drop the name Bose and see what kind of a reaction you get. There is nothing that makes Bose the great audio company they claim to be.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Bose has some neat stuff. They do add reverb, or EQ some of their units so it will give a certain sound. They started that trend, now more companies that make small stereos do it. eh'... It has its +'s & -'s. But I remember when my mother got an Infinity J30 with a Bose system in it. It was the best FACTORY system I have heard at the time. Now factory stuff has improved, and Bose is just another high end factory system.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Remember this is for a non standard dash. It's not single or double din. No matter what he does he's going to have a fabricator make him a new dash to go around his HU be it a single, double or one and a half.

Seth


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Ummm... I think you just contradicted yourself. You say bose is not garbage, but then you say they are overpriced, add coloring to the music, and they spend huge amounts of money on advertising and marketing. Then you say that pioneer is better. I say that, coupled with their extreme unreliability in car audio, makes them crap. Go on a serious audio forum and drop the name Bose and see what kind of a reaction you get. There is nothing that makes Bose the great audio company they claim to be.


There are all kinds of price ranges and products. Some people love Bose. I don’t.
I don’t think they are extremely unreliable and I don’t think they are garbage. I am just simply stating that Bose systems aren’t fair sounding to the recording and overpriced for that they do. I understand the difference between high end and low-end audio system. My home system cost pretty close to a new 4-cylinder altima. Car stereo is different however. I never had Pioneer brake down on me and considering all the road noise it’s not exactly about high resolution and having your twitter go to 25khg without distortion


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> Bose has some neat stuff. They do add reverb, or EQ some of their units so it will give a certain sound.


Yeah. Music reproduction should be flat. The studio is where reverb should be added, not the play back. Another reason why Bose sucks.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

snowcrash1984 said:


> I don’t think they are extremely unreliable and I don’t think they are garbage.


Then you should look at the "err" messages all over this board regarding the bose system dying.


----------



## g3632575 (Nov 9, 2005)

Today I got a reply from BOSE website as follows:
"The speakers and amplifiers are manufactured by Bose Corporation and the radio/cassette/cd portion of the system is manufactured by Clarion Corporation in Gardena, CA. When the system is serviced through a Nissan dealership, they will remove the radio and send it to Clarion Corporation for repair. Please visit your local Nissan dealership or contact Clarion Corporation at (800) 347-8667 for information regarding a direct exchange. 
"

So I called Clarion and they said the error msg just means my CD unit needs to be serviced (he was stating the obvious, what else would it mean? I wanted to know what "CD ERR F3" means specifically but they can't really answer that.) Since it is 2000 miles over warranty milage, they asked me to call Nissan Consumer affair to see if they can extend my warranty. If they can, I can get an exchange for free. They also told me not to let the Nissan dealer remove the unit for me, but instead have other shops remove it for a 
cheaper labor, then take it to the dealer to have it repaired. 

So if Nissan is willing to extend my warranty, then I would be more than willing to do the exchange because it would be free!


----------



## g3632575 (Nov 9, 2005)

g3632575 said:


> Today I got a reply from BOSE website as follows:
> "The speakers and amplifiers are manufactured by Bose Corporation and the radio/cassette/cd portion of the system is manufactured by Clarion Corporation in Gardena, CA. When the system is serviced through a Nissan dealership, they will remove the radio and send it to Clarion Corporation for repair. Please visit your local Nissan dealership or contact Clarion Corporation at (800) 347-8667 for information regarding a direct exchange.
> "
> 
> ...


well, unfortunately, Nissan wouldn't extend my warranty. Therefore, I am thinking about a different approach: get a MP3 player and a car kit that can play MP3 through my car speakers. By doing this I can save the money and hassle of having the whole stereo replaced and can play much more songs than a regular CD player can. What do you think?


----------

